# Amos pulling cart



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Just thought I would put a picture of one of our working goats. This is Amos, he is thirteen now and still going strong. He is suppose to be resting,not eating the olive tree.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aw, he is so handsome! Love the horns!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a lovely boy.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

HOW COOL!!! Hes a GOOD LOOKING GUY ALSO!!!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks guys. He is a good boy, a little stubborn, but a good guy.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is so cool !! Amos is gorgeous , and for 13 , he doesnt look it at all !
Good boy Amos , enjoy those leaves


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool! :thumb:


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

He is beautiful...and can I ask where you got the cart? I wont be needing one for awhile but I want to build one and yours is awesome


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Amos says thanks for the compliments. I am lucky, my dad has made pony carts for years and he makes all of my goat drawn carts. You can't see in this picture, but on the back of all my goat carts he inlays a goat hoof print and I just love it. This way we distinguish ourselves from the pony people, not that we are snobs or anything.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## maisonlechat2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Love him!  Just purchased a wether for that for net year...great cart...did you make it or purchase it


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks. My Dad makes all of our goat carts. He makes pony carts so he also makes goat carts. Best of luck with your wether. I think you are going to enjoy it. It is great to drive the goats and do all kinds of chores around the farm without having to climb on a smelly tractor.


----------

